

Ask HN: Review my app. Set Reminders in human language on Twitter - skant
http://code.google.com/p/reminder-service/

======
greengirl512
I hate to be all "Simpsons did it!," but you can do a lot of the same stuff
with Twitter using Remember the Milk. Still, I think your app would be a more
appealing option to people who just want to set reminders via Twitter and
don't want an entire task management program to deal with. Good job!

------
amr
Great, a twitter application that is simple, easy to use and does not generate
noise. Nice work.

------
maggie
It's unclear from the front page what type of reminders I can actually set.
You give a lot of examples as to what will be supported in the future, but I
can't tell what is actually supported now.

I'm trying it out anyway, but it would be nice to know those things without
testing. : D

~~~
skant
Noted. thanks

------
truebosko
Cute. Is there a way to see my reminders or manage them? I was thinking of
doing something like this but using a Jabber bot awhile ago but never got
around to it. I think that would be a good interface for something like this.

~~~
skant
That's what we are currently working on. Also we would support recurring
reminders like "every month", "daily", etc.

------
Banzai10
Looks like interesting, it can be improved (like add management,
visualization, etc..) but their simplicity is making the difference.

------
trevorturk
Great idea, but sending me 11 direct messages right after I start following
you is not very cool. Makes me reluctant to trust the service...

"Howdy. Thanks for trying me out. Take a look at <http://bit.ly/laterr> to use
me more effectively. Thanks."

~~~
trevorturk
The DMs keep pouring in, and I'm unable to unfollow for some reason :(

~~~
skant
oopsy .. BUG found and killed.

~~~
trevorturk
Thanks.

Nothing personal, but I think there's a lot of trust involved in things like
reminders, calendars, to-do lists, etc. Having a bad experience like this with
my first try makes it much less likely that I'll give it another go.

------
garndt
What problem is this specifically solving that dozens of other
scheduling/task/GTD/Calendar systems haven't solved?. Even the most basic
phone now has some kind of alerting feature on it.

~~~
Scriptor
It's usually a bit of a hassle to set those, since you have to set each of the
fields and most date fields are rather annoying. Just using plain text is
easier.

------
goodkarma
This reminds me of "I want Sandy".. which Twitter acquired and squashed..

~~~
whatusername
That was my first thought. That was a clever little app.

------
catch23
Another similar app: <http://www.presdo.com>

~~~
_chandrasekhar
well .. not too intuitive .. and also too much info needs to be given.

------
helium
Cool. I like it.

